# wich is the best automatic tools combination



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

so far i have seen a few combinations using the automatic tools

1. spot the nails, tape butts and flats, angles using roller corner and flush, second coat, third coat om flats and butts, than cover the butts and skim the corner angles

or

2. spot the nails, tape butts and flats, dont tape the corner angles yet, than second coat the flats and butts tape the angles using roller corner and flusher, third coat flats and butts , than cover the butts and skim the angles


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We tape all flats and butts first, then the angles and first coat on the beads. While two of us are taping flats and butts, one other guy is coating screws. Then two guys running tools and the third guy cutting in the angles at three point and the floor. Next day, or when dry, we coat everything again. And repeat the next day.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> We tape all flats and butts first, then the angles and first coat on the beads. While two of us are taping flats and butts, one other guy is coating screws. Then two guys running tools and the third guy cutting in the angles at three point and the floor. Next day, or when dry, we coat everything again. And repeat the next day.


 
Me too, why dirty the taper on different days. Get all the tapes in, coat joints, then bead. Day two, we run the joints, and run the corner "tip" right across the joints, they don't even need to be picked up. 

Try mixing things up, you'll find what works well for you and your tools.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I like to tape everything out (flats and angles) than 
1st coat,screws ,flats,butts and beads
2nd coat everything again, plus run my angles after flat boxing to catch the edges with the angle head.
3rd coat skim everything out tight with a light
Sand and touch up 

Bill


----------



## kickass taper (Oct 20, 2010)

Michelle this is how to do it if you have a 3rd guy, your friend Mike, We tape all flats and butts first, then the angles and first coat on the beads. While two of us are taping flats and butts, one other guy is coating screws. Then two guys running tools and the third guy cutting in the angles at three point and the floor. Next day, or when dry, we coat everything again. And repeat the next day.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

FIND A SYSTEM,STICK TO THAT SYSTEM,BUT CHANGE THE SYSTEM IF YOU MUST.
To me this is the golden rule,the 1st 2 parts are self explanatory ,you do beads a certain way,do them the same always,same goes for screws,flats,three ways,sanding etc......usually,when you change something in the first 2 parts of my saying, it could be a new mud ,a new toy or product,trying to 2 coat screws or something (trying to cheat),be careful when you change any part of that system,it could bring trouble.....for example,trying a new way to do angles ,test your methods out in a garage or closets 1st,not the whole house....find a system,sick to that system
--The last part of my saying is the one you can change,should you do screws 1st?,,,lay flats 1st??? put bead on 1st?????these are the ones you can change (with in reason)it depends on the size of your job,how many jobs you got on the go,how big is your crew,how old you are,is there a big push on,your mood.
but for you meachelle I would go with system # 2 if your doing a normal house,your 61, so running the bazooka on 2 different days is easiest on the body.Even though your wife helps you ,you are still like a one man crew.but if you do a basement (small job) then lay all the tapes 1st,and don't be afraid to do the angles 1st on a small job,saves you from ripping the flats off with the mechanical flushes/glazers:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

the one that makes you the most money at the end of the week!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> FIND A SYSTEM,STICK TO THAT SYSTEM,BUT CHANGE THE SYSTEM IF YOU MUST.
> To me this is the golden rule,the 1st 2 parts are self explanatory ,you do beads a certain way,do them the same always,same goes for screws,flats,three ways,sanding etc......usually,when you change something in the first 2 parts of my saying, it could be a new mud ,a new toy or product,trying to 2 coat screws or something (trying to cheat),be careful when you change any part of that system,it could bring trouble.....for example,trying a new way to do angles ,test your methods out in a garage or closets 1st,not the whole house....find a system,sick to that system
> --The last part of my saying is the one you can change,should you do screws 1st?,,,lay flats 1st??? put bead on 1st?????these are the ones you can change (with in reason)it depends on the size of your job,how many jobs you got on the go,how big is your crew,how old you are,is there a big push on,your mood.
> but for you meachelle I would go with system # 2 if your doing a normal house,your 61, so running the bazooka on 2 different days is easiest on the body.Even though your wife helps you ,you are still like a one man crew.but if you do a basement (small job) then lay all the tapes 1st,and don't be afraid to do the angles 1st on a small job,saves you from ripping the flats off with the mechanical flushes/glazers:thumbsup:


 Man, that was a GOOD post 2Buck, becareful, your gonna ruin your rep !!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man, that was a GOOD post 2Buck, becareful, your gonna ruin your rep !!!!!!!!:whistling2:


while i can't let cazna be the post whore,then he would be a master at something:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> while i can't let cazna be the post whore,then he would be a master at something:jester:


 LOL,,, I hear ya,,, but ya got to admit that Cazna is seriously trying to figure it out,,,, You can't be mad at that,,,,, can ya????

If he keeps trying to learn new stuff, like he is trying to do,,,, in a few years, he's gonna know more than we do,,,, and where we gonna be then ??????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,, I hear ya,,, but ya got to admit that Cazna is seriously trying to figure it out,,,, You can't be mad at that,,,,, can ya????
> 
> If he keeps trying to learn new stuff, like he is trying to do,,,, in a few years, he's gonna know more than we do,,,, and where we gonna be then ??????


every one was getting to nice to everyone all of a sudden,knew if i picked on cazna he would TYPE back....plus a few wobbally pops helped too !!!
think grasshopper (yes going to still call you that cazna)might be trying too many new things all at once by coming to this site,thats cool,i tryed some different angle systems from coming here..........but i went back to my system :yes:


----------

